# [LB] Lebanon | road infrastructure



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

hey! ive been a long time reader of SSC and couldnt find a thread about lebanese highways. There aren't many but the main ones are the beirut tripoli highway and the beirut/airport/south highway also the damascus expressway


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

some photos of the sin el fil interchange (all pics from lebanese forum)


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dora over pass (now complete will get more photos by next week)


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

some renders of what the nahr el mot interchange will look like (5 km north of beirut)


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

beirut airport highway 








pic taken after may2008 protests (road was blocked with "sand mountains")


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

beirut northern entrance (sry for bad pic)


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

beirut-damascus highway: mdeirej bridge (highest in middle east) it is currently being reconstructed after being bombed by the israeli's in july2006 war


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

here are links to the lebanese council of development and reconstruction (CDR) about road constructions (2006 and 2008 reports never published for some reason)
http://www.cdr.gov.lb/2005/english/Eroads.pdf
http://www.cdr.gov.lb/2004/english/Eroads.pdf
http://www.cdr.gov.lb/2007/english/Eroads.pdf


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Lovely. How is Lebanese infrastructure recovering after the 2006 aerial bombardments? Must still be quite some destruction?


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Good pictures.

Is English written on Lebanese road signs?


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

Morsue said:


> Lovely. How is Lebanese infrastructure recovering after the 2006 aerial bombardments? Must still be quite some destruction?


the beirut north highway and beirut south highway have been fixed however one of the carriage ways of the mdeirej bridge(beirut damascus experessway) is still under renovation


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

essendon bombers said:


> Good pictures.
> 
> Is English written on Lebanese road signs?


no the road signs are in arabic and in french(mostly) there are some in english however not on the main roads/highways


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

karim123 said:


> beirut northern entrance (sry for bad pic)


Interesting photos all of them! Do you have/know about any more photos with Lebanese road signs? (Like on this one  )


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

i will be going to my village tommorow so i will take pictures of the highway(and signs) that leads to tripoli (2nd largest city in lebanon)


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

^^ Thanks, cant wait  
Never seen photos of Lebanese roads or signs before!


----------



## actros (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks for these pix we need more for highways


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

Norsko said:


> Interesting photos all of them! Do you have/know about any more photos with Lebanese road signs? (Like on this one  )


here i found one (sry again for bad pic)


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

Can anyone post a map?


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

Blue-highway 
Red-mainroad








(it is very hard to find a map of highways in Lebanon on the internet so i found an outdated on and updated it)


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Norsko said:


> Interesting photos all of them! Do you have/know about any more photos with Lebanese road signs? (Like on this one  )


Here's a Few I took this summer when I was there


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_8008 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8009 by vatse, on Flickr

Divided highway near Aley

IMG_8010 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8011 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8012 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8013 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8014 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8015 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8016 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8017 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

You can see Greater Beirut in front of you

IMG_8018 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8019 by vatse, on Flickr

Motorway at suburbs of Beirut

IMG_8020 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8021 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8022 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8023 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Road at mountains of Chouf District south of Beirut

IMG_8030 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8031 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8032 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8033 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8034 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8035 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8036 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8037 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8038 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8039 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

Aren't there planning any beltway/ringroad projects in Lebanon? As I see on the photos, Beirut has serious traffic problems.

Also, underpasses on inner cities are not so effective. (As an example, 100. Yıl Bulvarı in Antalya become a dangerous speedway after building of 5 underpasses.)


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't know about exact plans but I have seen from maps that there have been plans to build a motorway around Beirut connecting Saida's motorway with Tripoli's motorway. There seems to be even a reserved land for this motorway at least from Saida's motorway near airport's runway to Old Saida road.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=beirut&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=36.863178,56.513672&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Beirut,+Lebanon&ll=33.832957,35.515494&spn=0.018894,0.043945&t=h&z=15

Currently there is a motorway connecting road to Damascus with motorway to Tripoli east of central Beirut - Emile Lahoud road. And it would be connected with Saida's motorway through Haret Hraik. They are building a junction to connect this road to Damascus road http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=beirut&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=36.863178,56.513672&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Beirut,+Lebanon&t=h&ll=33.855449,35.530021&spn=0.009444,0.021973&z=16

There are also two more inner city ringroads closer to city center but these are not completed yet and have some major crossroads with traffic lights and so on.


In Saida there is a by-pass running through outskirts of town and connecting Beirut's motorway with Sur's motorway. They should build a motorway connection instead of this one day or at least multilevel crossroads instead of roundabouts on this road.


There is also no proper by-pass at Tripoli. From Beirut's motorway there is currently good road until the area between Tripoli and El Mina and from there you have to take a small road through port's area


Most of other smaller towns on the coast are passed-by coastal motorway which is taking away all the transit traffic. Only exception is Jounieh north of Beirut where the motorway is used also by local traffic and where major reconstruction works are needed to end the huge traffic jams through the city.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Most of traffic problems in Beirut are actually caused by inner city or commuter traffic. There is not so many traffic between southern coastal towns and northern coastal towns comparing with Beirut's own traffic. More than 50 % of Lebanon's population is living in Greater Beirut and some sources give that even 75 % of population is living in metropolitan area of Beirut.
So they need mostly better connections between different parts of Greater Beirut and between suburbs and city center and most of major road works are currently done according that.
Actually Beirut would need huge investments in public transport in the city and in the whole area to end the traffic problems. Currently the city with at least 2 million people have only shared taxis and minibuses for public transport and you can imagine that it's really not enough.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Motorway form Beirut to Saida (Sidon)*


beirut-saida by vatse, on Flickr

The road starts from Downtown of Beirut and runs on elevated roads and tunnels to the south. It crosses southern suburbs as a nice and renovated motorway and passes by the airport.

My first pictures are from the section near the airport.
Motorway is running around the airport through cut in sections and tunnels

IMG_8024 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8025 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit of Khaide after the airport

IMG_8026 by vatse, on Flickr

Typical older section of motorway. Buildings are built just beside the motorway with parking places next to motorway

IMG_8027 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit of Doha. Many sections of motorway are running just next to the sea on the right.

IMG_8028 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit of Damour

IMG_8029 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8040 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8041 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8042 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8043 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_8044 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8045 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8046 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8047 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8048 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8049 by vatse, on Flickr

North of Saida. Motorway ends after about 1 km and continues at the southern end of Saida.

IMG_8050 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Road from Sur (Tyre) to Saida (Sidon)*


sur-saida by vatse, on Flickr

The last stretch of coastal motorway to Sur is still under the construction. So you need to take an ordinary road to cross the bridge of Litani.
It's a typical section of the coastal road from south to north. Similar usually 2-lane road goes all the way until Syrian border but most of the transit traffic is using motorway where it's completed.

IMG_8051 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8052 by vatse, on Flickr

There are lots of banana plantations at this part of Lebanon

IMG_8053 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8054 by vatse, on Flickr

Beginning of motorway south of Aadloun

IMG_8055 by vatse, on Flickr

Monument of Hezbollah rockets at the left 

IMG_8056 by vatse, on Flickr

It's getting darker fast. So the quality of photos is not the best.

IMG_8057 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8058 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8059 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8060 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Exit of Babilye

IMG_8061 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8062 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8063 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8064 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8065 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8066 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8067 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit of Nabatiye. From here it's about 6 km to the end of motorway south of Saida but it's too dark to make any more photos.

IMG_8068 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## dhamoudi (Feb 5, 2006)

Vatse, what is the southern most tip, that the highway is ready? Is the the exit towards Zrariye, or goes further south? Very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks!
It's opened until the exit to Zrariye.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Motorway from Beirut to Byblos (Jbail)*
It's the northern part of coastal motorway running from Beirut all the way to Tripoli (Trablous).


beirut-byblos by vatse, on Flickr

Road starts as an elevated road (Charles Helou) from Downtown of Beirut and runs around port area. It continues as a typical old Lebanese urban motorway with uncontrolled access, houses built next to the road etc through eastern suburbs of Beirut.

IMG_8071 by vatse, on Flickr

Recently there have been lots of renovations on this part of the road and proper junctions with main streets are built or under construction to ease the traffic.
New junction with Mirna Chalouhi street in Jdaide.

IMG_8072 by vatse, on Flickr

Junction with motorway to Baabdat

IMG_8073 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8074 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8075 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8076 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8077 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8078 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Junction of Antelias

IMG_8079 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8080 by vatse, on Flickr

Junction of Naqqache

IMG_8081 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8082 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8083 by vatse, on Flickr

Junction of Dbayeh

IMG_8084 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8085 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8086 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Urban area of Greater Beirut ends just before the river of Nahr el Kalb thanks to the mountains reaching the sea.

IMG_8087 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8088 by vatse, on Flickr

Tunnels before the river. South bound traffic is using new road bypassing the tunnels.

IMG_8089 by vatse, on Flickr

Just after the river starts the urban area of Jounieh and it's suburbs.

IMG_8090 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit of Zouq Mkayel

IMG_8091 by vatse, on Flickr

Junction of Ajaltoun

IMG_8092 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8099 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8100 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8101 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8102 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_8103 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8104 by vatse, on Flickr

Part of motorway through Jounieh is only 2x2 and really needs enlargement but it's near to impossible to do it as there are lots of houses and shops built just next to the motorway.

IMG_8105 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8106 by vatse, on Flickr

Mountain of Harissa with church of Our Lady of Lebanon at the background.

IMG_8107 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8108 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8109 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8110 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8111 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8112 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Exit of Jounieh

IMG_8113 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8170 by vatse, on Flickr

Motorway from the bridge

IMG_8114 by vatse, on Flickr

You can see cable car to Harissa running across the motorway.

IMG_8171 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8172 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8173 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8174 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8175 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8176 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8177 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_8178 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8179 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8180 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8181 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8182 by vatse, on Flickr

There was an accident on motorway

IMG_8183 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8184 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8185 by vatse, on Flickr

Exit of Jbail (Byblos)

IMG_8186 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_8187 by vatse, on Flickr

Motorway continues all the way to Tripoli some 40 km away.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Fascinating and scenic. Thank you very much, Vatse!


----------



## Arab countries 4life (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice! But so many billboards...


----------



## venom82 (Sep 17, 2012)

it must be financially very exhausting for the country to rebuild infrastructure every once in a while after all this wars.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

venom82 said:


> it must be financially very exhausting for the country to rebuild infrastructure every once in a while after all this wars.


Is the chaos and on-going violence in Syria encroaching into Lebanon now?


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

How many km of motorway are in Lebanon?
In 2005 they had only 170 km. Today is the same?


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

crimio said:


> How many km of motorway are in Lebanon?
> In 2005 they had only 170 km. Today is the same?


Not much has changed since 2005 when it comes to the total length of the network. The coastal highway was extended by 6km towards the city of Sour/Tyre in the south of the country. 

An expressway also opened linking Beirut with the town of Baabdat (see link http://goo.gl/maps/bgBWJ)

However, many grade separation projects are completed/underway within the greater Beirut area as well as the rehabilitation of the international road to Damascus, with parts in the Bekaa valley being constructed as motorway (should be complete during 2014 according to the Lebanese Council of Development and Reconstruction). Also a partial ring road around the northern city of Tripoli is under construction. All these are visible in Google Earth imagery.


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

karim123 said:


> Not much has changed since 2005 when it comes to the total length of the network. The coastal highway was extended by 6km towards the city of Sour/Tyre in the south of the country.
> 
> An expressway also opened linking Beirut with the town of Baabdat (see link http://goo.gl/maps/bgBWJ)
> 
> However, many grade separation projects are completed/underway within the greater Beirut area as well as the rehabilitation of the international road to Damascus, with parts in the Bekaa valley being constructed as motorway (should be complete during 2014 according to the Lebanese Council of Development and Reconstruction). Also a partial ring road around the northern city of Tripoli is under construction. All these are visible in Google Earth imagery.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

About Beirut-Masnaa motorway construction - http://www.businessnews.com.lb/cms/Story/StoryDetails.aspx?ItemID=2271


----------



## ainmreisiot (Apr 30, 2007)

*Any highway updates for Hazmieh/Baabda/Pres Palace?*

Does anyone have an pictures/updates of the massive work done/being done on the highway on the stretch passing Hazmieh/Baabda?

Some of it must be finished now.


----------



## hailcaesar (Nov 28, 2011)

ainmreisiot said:


> Does anyone have an pictures/updates of the massive work done/being done on the highway on the stretch passing Hazmieh/Baabda?
> 
> Some of it must be finished now.


No not finished yet and I would like to know who is the smart architect that designed both the Fiyadieh Bridge and the siyad intersection. Not only are they not functioning properly but they are downright dangerous.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Style: Iranian (Arabic replacing persian, French replacing Enlish)


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

Photos from *skyprince* :cheers:



Skyprince said:


> From airport to city, there is no public transportation at all, apart from taxi
> Taxi to downtown Beirut, which is only 7-8 km away , costs USD 25-50. There is no meter system, so it requires skill in bargaining.
> I was informed by one airport staff that I can catch buses to city from "main road " which is 10 min walk from airport terminal, so I followed her advice.. But when I walkedalong main road, I found that I had to cross a busy highway interchange to get to main road, which is really dangerous and suicidal thing to do, so I decided to take a taxi from that location.. which costs me USD 15  For such a short distance
> 
> ...





Skyprince said:


> Infrastructure is shockingly pretty old and quality of roads & highways seem to be below expectation for an upper middle income country .
> That said, Beirut has nice corniche and great beaches with crystal clear water , with stunning mountanous landscape where many Beirutis build their homes with beautiful view towards Mediterranean. The people are hospitable.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Random images (various sources, none are mine)


----------

